# Raptors @ Celtics, March 16th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>
















*Toronto Raptors* (27-36) @ *Boston Celtics* (35-29)
March 16th, 2005, 7:00PM EST
Rogers SportsNet

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="PAYTON, GARY" TITLE="PAYTON, GARY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/celtics/PAYTON, GARY.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ALLEN, TONY" TITLE="ALLEN, TONY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/celtics/ALLEN, TONY.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="PIERCE, PAUL" TITLE="PIERCE, PAUL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/celtics/PIERCE, PAUL.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WALKER, ANTOINE" TITLE="WALKER, ANTOINE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/hawks/WALKER, ANTOINE.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="LAFRENTZ, RAEF" TITLE="LAFRENTZ, RAEF" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/celtics/LAFRENTZ, RAEF.jpg">
*Gary Payton, Tony Allen, Paul Pierce, Antonie Walker, Raef LaFrentz*

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ALSTON, RAFER" TITLE="ALSTON, RAFER" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ALSTON, RAFER.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="PETERSON, MORRIS" TITLE="PETERSON, MORRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/PETERSON, MORRIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ROSE, JALEN" TITLE="ROSE, JALEN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ROSE, JALEN.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/BOSH, CHRIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ARAUJO, RAFAEL" TITLE="ARAUJO, RAFAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ARAUJO, RAFAEL.jpg">
*Rafer Alston, Morris Peterson, Jalen Rose, Chris Bosh, Rafael Araujo*</center>


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

If the Raptors again show that they do not intend to play any tough defense and only are trying to pad their individual offense stats, we will know that they don't really believe they will make the playoffs.

Doyathink .... ???????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Celtics are on a roll, they are what, 8-1 since the Walker trade?
They have been playing some very good basketball at home, but I am convinced that we'll keep this one close. 
I predict another big game for Marshall.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

This is gonna be a tough one... Celtics won 4 straight 8-2 last 10 games....
Hopefully raps are pumped up from last game.. and maybe theres a chance of winning this..


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

The Celtics are absolutely on fire ever since trading for Walker. I don't see the Raptors winning this one, especially since we're on the road.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

for reasons that can not be posted yet, the raptors will win for sure.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

trick said:


> for reasons that can not be posted yet, the raptors will win for sure.


 When are we gonna see said reasons, 10:00 PM Wednesday night?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> When are we gonna see said reasons, 10:00 PM Wednesday night?


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

I Dont Think The Raptors Can Get This One - The Celtics Crowed Are Tough, And U Know The Raptors Stink On The Road.. Also, The Celtics Are 8-1 Since Walker Joined The Team, And That One Lose To The Wolves Was Hard.. It Was One Luck Shot By Sprewell !

Gon Be A Tuff Game - If We Can Play Defence, Then We're Alright < Which Won't Happen


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm sure the Raptors remember the time they lost that game earlier in the season down the stretch, when the Celtics were literally handing the game to them.
Hope the Raptors can get some revenge.


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

I live in heightened suspense when the Raptor's are on the road, wondering if MoPete will actually score any points. Perhaps Mitchell should start Palacio and have Mo come off the bench some time in the third quarter, when Mo is more comfortable after sitting on the bench and thoroughly analyzing the opposition. MoPete is a sensitive player who needs to be understood and accomodated when playing away from his home court.

If the Raptor's fall behind by 10-15 points in the first quarter, will Mitchell take out Hofffa and slip in his strategic secret weapon --- cornerback Donyell Marshall. It must be tiring for D-Marsh to always run to the far corners of the court, waiting for the ball to come around to him so he can launch his missiles at the basket. Do you think he will be as successful as he was against the Sixers? I sure hope so because that would create some excitement in the game.

The big looser in this basketball spectacle is Chris Bosh, who must play two positions - center and power forward - under the basket and banging away with every opponent team's defence. Maybe they should be paying Bosh for playing two positions and always getting badly banged up while the rest of the team stands around behind the safety of the 3-point perimeter and watches as Bosh plays with his back to the basket and even setting picks so Rafer can do his something.

I hope that the Raptor's can get high draft picks after their season is finally over .... they deserve it.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm interested in seeing the Pierce-Walker connection in action again.

As for the Raptors chances... we'll see. Hopefully Marshall doesn't go cold and keep chucking 3s... although he has done that all season whenever he was cold, so... we'll see.

Looking for another strong performance from Hoffa.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

i'm just waiting if walker ever plays himself out of boston again...

perhaps when he gets that new contract?


----------



## TDrake (Jun 8, 2003)

Boston's been really hot, so we're definitely in for a tough game. Still, we don't match up that badly against the Celts. Except for Pierce, we can score with them across the board, so if we play some solid defence and keep Pierce from going off, I think we could pull this one out. 

I don't recall Walker having many big scoring games against us - it'll be interesting to see how he plays tonight. Maybe he and Donyell will take turns chucking up 3's while everybody else watches and cheers them on ... :twave:


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

I have no idea what the past matchups say, but Pierce is one of the few players I could actually see Jalen guarding passably. When he guards explosive players, his only hope is to steer them. But he starts steering so early, they can literally stand there, collect themselves, and plan what they want to do. 

Maybe he'll be better with Pierce, who is more saavy than anything. Jalen is pretty saavy himself, and that is the heart of my complex and compelling analysis.

(Basically, I just dont' want to see Jalen anywhere near Ricky Davis. I prolly should have just posted that)


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

X- factors tonight:

Ricky Davis - he has been on fire since Walker came back and Jiri Welsch was traded. Averaging 21 points / 4.2 ast in the past 5 games.

Bonner - Boston will (Should be) keying on Marshall, and Bonner might benefit, plus he's playing for his home town crowd.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

If MoPete doesn't play/plays limited minutes, the game would get a lot easier for the Celtics.

I don't like MoPete killing us, nor Marshall shooting 3s. 

I don't see you guys being able to guard both Paul and Ricky at the same time.

I don't remember much Walker playing against you guys...but nevertheless it should be a fun game. 

As I said in the Celtics forum, the score should be in the low 150's.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

The Raptors need to give the ball to Bosh down low alot if they want to win. Maybe even some post up plays with Jalen. Hopefully guys like Marshall and Mo Pete don't get caught up in shooting 3's because I don't think they'll win that way.

Should be a close game. Raps match up pretty well with them.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i honestly have no idea what'll happen tonight- none whatsoever. we could get blown out, we could do the blowing out or we could find ourselves somewhere in between.

i find it entertaining how so much attention is on marshall now- it's sort of funny. i didn't think his record-setting performance was all that special or surprising, and i certainly don't think he'll "keep it up" tonight either. it's just a piece of the ebb and flow that characterizes the nba season. in fact, i can't wait for certain members of the press (well actually, i *can* wait for this...) to take a bite out of yell after he delivers one of his typical 9 pt, 3 for 7 from behind the arc, 0 for 0 from two-point territory statlines. "... what happened to the star raptor? such maddening inconsistency is what has led to toronto's demise this season! ... etc. ..."

i mean, at some point the toronto sports media _will_ get a handle on pro basketball and realize that consistency is more rare than common, but i don't think it's happened yet. so i think marshall's in line for some vicious- or less than flattering- publicity over the coming weeks and it could start tonight.

either way, i'll be watching this game with interest. we played with a confidence i haven't seen in years against philly, and i'm wondering how long it'll stick around. a couple more games would be nice, a couple more wins would be nicer. 

what lottery pick?

peace


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

ballocks said:


> what lottery pick?


It's funny that you mention that, becuase after all we've gone through this season, we are only 4 games out of the playoffs.
I'm not saying that I expect us to make it or anything, I just think that Toronto fans still have a lot to cheer about.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

5:39 13-16 not bad so far


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

18-21 celts... 3:52 on the clock..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

20-25 celts Tech on Payton...


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

1:49
24-25 celts


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

28-27 Raps!!!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

30-29 Raps 2nd quart now!! nice shot bosh!!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

bosh lookin good with a 12 point first quarter


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

yep...
Start of 2nd..
30-31 celts...turnover BC


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Rose!!! makin it 32-31...
T.O BC


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

JRose Is On Fire Today..
U Guys See That Dunk? 

Celtics Are Playin Sloppy Man - Raptors Shud Get This One.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Nice Dunk by Jalen! :biggrin:


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Rose ...Only starter on the floor..
34-31 raps


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

....Palacio makin it 38-37...


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

38 all, Bosh in...


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

43-40... Milt with a nice shot..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

T.O.
Awesome shot blocking.. :biggrin:


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Bonner gettin a little cold...
43-42 raps


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

3ball Marshall!!!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

3rd block for bosh... :clap: 
and bosh with the shot..
48-44 raps


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

eh... 52-49 raps
oops..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Kabosh baby.. 54-53


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

even though i want Rose out of here for any shorter contract player, i still love the effect he has on Bosh and the advices he's given him all this time.

:thumbsup:


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

54-53 Raps
Half Time..


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

What's the deal with the Fleet? You could practically hear all of the player chatter. Even when the Celts made a good play there was little or no reaction. Your team's in first place!

Bosh and Rose looking sharp. Donyell and Peterson aren't.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

And what's the deal with Bonner?


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Yep Rose and Bosh are Awesome today...
and Bonner...I have no Idea..


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Rose has been spectacular.
He's been scoring at will out there, hopefully he will be able to keep it up in the second half.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Only 1 Three for Marshall...
there's always the next game...


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

shows what happens if you don't pay attention in threads...

i thought this game was starting at 8 due to being on the road


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

CrookedJ said:


> X- factors tonight:
> 
> Ricky Davis - he has been on fire since Walker came back and Jiri Welsch was traded. Averaging 21 points / 4.2 ast in the past 5 games.
> 
> Bonner - Boston will (Should be) keying on Marshall, and Bonner might benefit, plus he's playing for his home town crowd.


Called the X-factors, well not the the real X factors, just the same ones jack picked.


BOsh with a sweet dunk there on Lafrentz. Watchingthe Celtics makes me laugh. They traded Antione Walker for Lefrentz, then they traded Payton for Walker. They get Banks back from the LA deal, they get Payton back from the Atlanta deal. So in essence they just traded:

Chris Mihm
Michael Yogi Stewart
Jumaine Jones
Chucky Atkins
Tony Delk

And got

Raef Lafrentz
Gary Payton
Clevelands 2007 first rounder
2004 pick Detroit (Tony Allen)
2004 Pick Dallas ( Delonte West)

Nicely done.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Start of 3rd Period
Bosh with the block again.. sorta


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

5 point lead for celts...
54-59


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

rose ....cashh.. 58-62 celts


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

9 Point lead for celts ... :curse:


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

yes...Marshall!!but....damn foul...


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

urghhh 11 point lead for celts.. 62-73


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Marshall...In.. :clap:


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

80-70..


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Wow, 72-88 Boston


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Terrible..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

76-88...


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

end of third
79-90...12 points...


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

we allowed 37 points in the 3rd quarter... :curse:


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

omg.... missed three striaight..


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

it doesn't look good


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

wow we are down by only one...and thug_immortal add me to ur club


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

adhir1 said:


> wow we are down by only one...and thug_immortal add me to ur club


I spoke to soon....


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Raptors Lead!!!!!!!!!!!!!jalen Rose Huge...great Game...


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

oh snap, one point game

YES!!


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

we really need to play some D....wow rafer hit a LOOOONG 2


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

i'll add you now


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

107-106!


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Jalen clutch as usual. Raps 107-106

hang on Raps :gopray:


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Jalen really really really really fell in love with the attention from the crowds in college...and he hasn't looked back


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

why do we keep doubling payton

OH! Jalen! what? thats stupid


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

109-110 damn


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

i got jalen on my fantasy team


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

****, game done


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

What The Hell Is Milt Doing?!?!?!?!!!

He Should Be Kicked Off The Team For That Stupid Play!!!!!!!

Give The Ball To Jalen!!!!!!!


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

milt sucks sucks sucks sucks. what was he thinking!!!!!!!!!

(this is what he was thinking- dribble, dribble don't mess up. they are used to me sucking so just don't turn it over and I can't get cut. I already beat mason jr. I can get mo money for dribbling and pretending I have nba skill level)


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

the officials ARE SOOOOOO BAD....omg

they need to be fired......omg


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

what the hell was he even doing on the floor


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

ansoncarter said:


> milt sucks sucks sucks sucks. what was he thinking!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (this is what he was thinking- dribble, dribble don't mess up. they are used to me sucking so just don't turn it over and I can't get cut. I already beat mason jr. I can get mo money for dribbling and pretending I have nba skill level)


 :clap:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

The Raptors should have won this game.

Milt is an idiot, and the refs are god-awful.

And what - did we have no time outs?


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

argh.$%%

so suprising people how forgiving everybody was with milt this year. (and bonner too. I still don't get the love for bonner. He is so absolutely non-important it is baffling to me as an expert that people actually care if we resign him) bonner has no position, is terrible at everything but shooting, and always looks lost on defence. Lets give him 5 mil


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

did anybody see the bit about how Bonner won the dunk contest in high school?


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

lol what? is that true? bonner couldn't have won a dunk contest. Maybe against milt


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

ansoncarter said:


> lol what? is that true? bonner couldn't have won a dunk contest. Maybe against milt


 :laugh:


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

ansoncarter said:


> lol what? is that true? bonner couldn't have won a dunk contest. Maybe against milt


yeah he won, the winning dunk was him standing at the free throw line with his back facing the backboard,

He bounced the ball through his legs, it hit the ground and bounced of the backboard, he turned, ran, jumped and did a 180 two handed dunk.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

New Hampshire is probably not a hotbed for dunking.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Game Over
109-110....

Juss wanted to finish it offff...


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

GARY PAYTON AND RICKY DAVIS ARE SUCH *******S!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## TDrake (Jun 8, 2003)

Always disappointing to lose a close one, but the Raps played with more heart and enthusiasm than I've seen in a long time. And Jalen played like _*Jalen Rose*_ - I just love what he's done for this team since the trade.

(BTW, I think the high school dunk contest Bonner won was held in Florida - could be mistaken?)


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

TDrake said:


> Always disappointing to lose a close one, but the Raps played with more heart and enthusiasm than I've seen in a long time. And Jalen played like _*Jalen Rose*_ - I just love what he's done for this team since the trade.
> 
> (BTW, I think the high school dunk contest Bonner won was held in Florida - could be mistaken?)


he's from new hampshire and went to high school there, florida was his college.


Again i am still steemed :curse: :curse: 
what was milt thinking???????????????????????????????????????????
And the refs??????????????????? OHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhh :curse: :curse:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

First things first, Chris has been playing banged-up this season at points and I think tonight it just boiled-over. Hopefully he can continue to play but if he doesn't it looks like we'll be able to manage after tonights performance. We've got Detroit on Friday, so we'll know how bad his injury is if he plays or not. If he plays, he's fine, 'cause they are a rough team. Otherwise we might need to ease him back into the fray.

You know we had a time out left at the end? I assumed we didn't when Milt raced down the floor, but after the game I counted and it didn't add-up, and looking at the NBA recap it seems we indeed had one left.

I haven't been harsh on Milt at all this year, really. I think if you have realistic expectations on how he'll play, you'll be satisfied if not impressed by the way he handles himself on the court. Most of the time he plays within himself, if that means anything. He certainly doesn't force shots like he did last year and has totally abandoned his limited three-point game, which is for the better.

But what the hell was he thinking? Not only did it take him a good two or three of our five seconds to actually get into high gear and race across the half court line, but he had Davis on him all the way up the floor and thought he could take him right to the rack, with no time left for a pump fake or a pass. Did Mitchell tell him to go or was that his call? If so, what the hell was _he_ thinking letting Palacio of all people take the game-breaker, especially when Jalen and Rafer were hot?

I figured the play would be to drive and kick it out to Jalen, who would draw the double and dish to someone else for the shot. Somehow we turned five seconds into about two with a slow start and it would've been tough to get any decent shot off at the end regardless. Hate to hang a strong effort by our team on a mental lapse, but then again I rated this team a 4 out of 10 in basketball IQ earlier this week and it's times like these that cause me to distrust them.

The officiating in this game was very unpredictable. It seemed like they would call a bunch of fouls on one team, then call nothing for a stretch, then call another bunch of fouls. We actually committed less PF's than the Celtics, but when you watch the game, with all the and1's and such that they got, it seemed like the calls against us were more important in determining the outcome. I like tightly contested games though and I thought the refs didn't prevent that from happening, anyways.

As for doubling Payton, he was going to score on Alston if we let him. Rafer looked very uncomfortable when Glove put his back to him and I think that he would've been able to score each time. He really stretched out the amount of time he took to get to the paint, literally forcing us to panic and double, or to let him turn and score a short jumper on Rafer. Very smart play by Payton late in the game.

Rafer, though, played with a lot of passion tonight. Him and Jalen really tried to take control of the game after Bosh was sidelined. Both of them were angry, motivated, confident, and prepared to do whatever it took to get this win. This mentality hasn't been regular with this team but it was good to see it given the circumstances. They could've hung their heads after Bosh went out and the Celtics kept the lead to 10+, but they continued to battle.

Jalen went to the rack ferociously tonight. I was really impressed with the way he played. He went after offensive rebounds, he tried to get his team fired-up and he was our leader.

One thing that won't be mentioned in the rags and probably by many people on this board is that Toronto actually played good defense late in the game, which was what sparked our comeback. Whenever you give-up 100+ points, or surrender a lot of points in the paint, it's easy to assume that you didn't get the job done on D. But we're a team that gives up 100 a game on average as it is, and one of the weakest rebounding teams in the League to boot. The way I see it, you really only need to make a couple of important defensive stops during the game in order to put yourself in a position to win. That's not to say you don't have to work hard all game, but sometimes all the defense in the world isn't going to prevent good scorers, like Walker and Davis. You just have to make sure your stops are timely. We did that in the fourth.

Tough break, but that was a hell of an entertaining game.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

TDrake said:


> (BTW, I think the high school dunk contest Bonner won was held in Florida - could be mistaken?)


I think that's what Chuck said, or at least the message he gave. Did Bonner go to high school in FLA?


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

wow tough loss for the guys....


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

didnt see the game but sounds like we got ****ed


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

madman said:


> didnt see the game but sounds like we got ****ed


 Considering you're Milt's biggest hater, it's a good thing you didn't see it. I think your head would have exploded.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Considering you're Milt's biggest hater, it's a good thing you didn't see it. I think your head would have exploded.


dont worry i'll see the highlights and then i'll start *****ing about it tomarrow in english


Wait let me guess what happened he drove to the net and got called for a charge when Marshall or Rose was open?

We are out of the playoffs if Bosh is gonna be hurt for a few games. Can someone tell me why Hoffa only played 6 mins?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I was screaming at the end.. MILT PASS THE BALL PASS THE BALL as soon as he got the outlet pass or the rebound (not sure).. and sure enough he tried to do it on his own when Jalen was WIDE open at the top.


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

madman said:


> We are out of the playoffs if Bosh is gonna be hurt for a few games. Can someone tell me why Hoffa only played 6 mins?


because he had 2 fouls in the first few minutes of the game. After the half, Boston made a 7-0 run to start....that brought Marshall off the bench....


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pretty upsetting game, Jalen played great tonight but he looked really dissapointed after the game because he didn't get the ball. 
The Celtics really came out strong in the 3rd quarter, but we battled back and made it very interesting down the stretch.
Two very close games in Boston, and we lost both.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

OMG i just saw what he did, and we had a timeout also???? I am sorry but he is the dumbest mother****er to ever play basketball. Honestly if we resign him i am going to kill myself. He better never see me in the street cause i am going to piss the **** out of him. I bet jalen kicked his *** in the locker room


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

Entertaining game from both teams I thought. Jack Armstrong categorically stated that the Raptor's are a poor defensive team particularily at stopping opponents from driving the basket. This means that the Raptors guards and forwards are to slow to guard from the perimeter, and that shows really bad.

What the Raptors need is a couple of decent young guards who are fast and willing to work on defense. Rafer and Milt are not good on defense or for that matter on offense. At the end of the game Milt made a charge down the floor and attempted a left-sided layup with his right hand, or something like that, and it had no chance. Milt has rock hands when it comes to shooting, while Rafer has no brains when it comes to running the team from the point. Sure they have their moments but these guys are really bad over a whole season.

Mitchell should put Bosh on the IR to protect him for next season. The poor guy is trying too hard and is risking serious injury. Mitchell should tell Bosh to never ever dive for a ball and never try some idiotic hero play like he did when he got injured. It's not worth it now because he has nothing to prove, and the Raptors can just tank the rest of the season as far as I'm concerned. That would be good strategy and I would still enjoy watching the teams play regardless of the outcome.

If Bosh is put back into the next game with Detroit and aggravates his injury, I think Mitchell should be shot. I would prefer to see the Raptors play the rest of the season without Bosh, and let him recover completely. If he is the future of the team, he should not be sacrificed for some stupid run for the playoffs. Put Bosh on the IR and let him stay there for the rest of the season. Play Araujo and Sow to see what they can produce. That would be fascinating to see. Better to do it now and not the start of next season.

Plan to get some good rookie guards who can replace Rafer and Milt -- the Dumb Duo -- because they have incredibly poor basketball IQ and it's so apparent it hurts.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

speedythief said:


> You know we had a time out left at the end? I assumed we didn't when Milt raced down the floor, but after the game I counted and it didn't add-up, and looking at the NBA recap it seems we indeed had one left.
> 
> I haven't been harsh on Milt at all this year, really. I think if you have realistic expectations on how he'll play, you'll be satisfied if not impressed by the way he handles himself on the court. Most of the time he plays within himself, if that means anything. He certainly doesn't force shots like he did last year and has totally abandoned his limited three-point game, which is for the better.
> 
> ...


first of all, bravo. that was a hell of an entertaining post. 

if you're right about the timeout at the end, i think the blame should probably fall on both mitchell and palacio. i think the coaching staff should've been in cardiac arrest on the sidelines to get milt to stop the play and it didn't appear that they were. i absolutely agree about the two or three ticks after we pulled down the rebound- milt was taking his jolly time. he should've been flying downcourt (literally!) at 100 clicks an hour to call the last timeout. it's too bad. 

i think we would've been in a much better position to win had chris been on the floor, though, and that kind of feels good. i don't really say that about many players. chris is becoming a bona fide star. we're lucky to have him and i'm glad he's appreciated. 

you're (speedy) also right about that being an entertaining game- i had a blast watching that one. chuck and jack were cracking me up for one thing, the bonner video was jokes, pierce was doing the things that make him an unpopular figure in my world, jalen was doing the things that qualify him as near-royalty in the same world, etc. it was just very fun.

one thing that had me on the floor was lamond murray in the first half. i mean, when he came on, it had me interested right away since chuck and jack didn't notice the substitution. then he hit an 18-footer and chuck almost exploded out of his seat: "lamond--- MURRAY! after 4 straight dnp-cds! knocks down the jumper!!!" 

if you weren't paying attention, you would've mistaken the sequence for the palacio possession in the fourth. it put a beautiful smile on my face as our two favourite broadcasters were struggling for the right words to describe a relatively basic development. it was nice.

the thing that sticks out about this game, at least from my point of view, is jalen rose. it'll be convenient to say this after he pretty much saturated the boxscore tonight, but i truly believe i'd be saying this even if his impressive stats were ignored: this guy is incredibly important to our team. sure, he's been a "loser" since the '01 finals, he's played on some horrid teams, he's way overpaid, but this guy (imo) holds it together. i really don't know where we'd be without him, honestly. we're developing a contender around these parts, sure, but he is not only accelerating that process in my world, he is allowing that process to go forward in the first place. 

for one thing, we are never intimidated when jalen is on the floor- or even the bench. that's awesome. this guy appears to allow our most insecure players to feel relatively comfortable out there- he allows for a bit of a team attitude. with our youth- and it'll become even more of an issue over the next two years- his brand of veteran leadership is probably the most valuable attribute he offers. we are never intimidated, and while some people take that minor comfort for granted, i think it's more important than that. i don't think it should be slept on anymore. imo, it's one thing that's allowing these kids to become men, and it's definitely fun to watch. 

i know there are quite a few people around here who want to deal jalen for cap room, and that's understandable, but i seriously hope we know the player who would be recruited with that capspace before we decide to get it. if not, i think it's one of those moves that looks great in the short term and not so great over the long term. the intangibles that jalen brings- that jalen has brought since he got here- are significant, imo, and while he might have another $35M on his contract, i think he could be the perfect transition player to tie our old era to our new era. he could be the buffer we need. 

and i think he's almost too good to be true in terms of ushering along a new generation of inexperienced youth. but what do i know, i'm just a fan...

good game otherwise. i'm sort of glad that bonner went scoreless tonight because boston was probably going to be one of those teams that would make a run at him. i don't think teams put too much value into individual games, but then again they do. i think it's that much harder to throw big money at a player, home-grown or otherwise, who puts zeroes across the board in one of his only trips back home. i think we'll re-sign bonner, i think i've thought that for some time already, and tonight only helped to achieve that outcome. 

peace


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

*ballocks* .... I too am changing my opinion on Rose, and he may be the veteran glue that could help a team of rookies stay together over an NBA season. Rose realizes he is not very marketable with his contract so he might as well make the best of it in Toronto ... besides he is still paid in US$$$$$$$.

However I am not too sure of Bonner wanting to stay with the Raptors in Canada ..... and neither am I sure that the Raptors may want Bonner either. Who needs a slow reacting 3-point set shooter when you can get athletic young rookies and develop them over the next several years. 

It's not as if the Raptors intend to make the playoffs in the foreseeable future, so why commit to a player like Bonner who really has peaked in his basketball development. With Bonner, what you see now is what you are going to get for the next 2-4 years .... nothing more.


----------



## TDrake (Jun 8, 2003)

Nice post, Ballocks. 

Chuck was saying something at the end of the game about not believing in calling a timeout to let the defence get set, so I assumed that meant we *did* have a timeout left.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

JACK AND GRAHAM would be looking mighty fine as our defensive perimeter stoppers, hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

TDrake said:


> Nice post, Ballocks.
> 
> Chuck was saying something at the end of the game about not believing in calling a timeout to let the defence get set, so I assumed that meant we *did* have a timeout left.


yeah, i just came back after i heard mitchell justify the non-call over the radio and it makes sense. i too am part of the membership that believes we call too many timeouts in basketball these days and, in retrospect, i think i support tonight's decision to not call a TO. i mean, we can sit around complaining about the result, and we often do, but i think we probably had a better shot to win by not stopping the clock tonight than we would have had we drawn up a play. i think it was a good (non-)call. 

i think it was a solid strategy to attack them in transition with the personnel we left on the floor (rose, mop, marshall, skip, the other guy)- we had just enough time to win the game while *not* leaving enough time for a celtic prayer. i guess the palacio-davis theatrics might've cost us tonight, and ultimately donned milt with tunnel vision at the buzzer, but i can't complain anymore. i like the strategy. the ball just doesn't go in the basket every time.

can't win 'em all.

peace


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

From the TV replay, it looked like Milt was slightly fouled when he took that awkward left-sided right-handed wrong-footed layup and could not adjust his rock hands for the speed he had developed going into the basket.

But the refs were not about to whistle a foul against the home team in the last 4 seconds of the game ...... particularily in Boston where fan riots are not unheard of ..... :biggrin:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

ballocks said:


> i know there are quite a few people around here who want to deal jalen for cap room, and that's understandable, but i seriously hope we know the player who would be recruited with that capspace before we decide to get it. if not, i think it's one of those moves that looks great in the short term and not so great over the long term. the intangibles that jalen brings- that jalen has brought since he got here- are significant, imo, and while he might have another $35M on his contract, i think he could be the perfect transition player to tie our old era to our new era. he could be the buffer we need.
> 
> and i think he's almost too good to be true in terms of ushering along a new generation of inexperienced youth. but what do i know, i'm just a fan...


true 

i mentionied earlier in this thread how i love the effect he has on bosh to be more competitive, to be more ferocious, to be more hungry for that win...and i do believe this comes from rose. 

the more i think about it, rose's attitude and mindframe heading into games are exactly what a retooling team, stockpiled with picks, needs most importantly. it's not even about his scoring, it's about the veteran leadership he brings to the table. the way he overwhelmingly congratulates teammates during good plays, the swagger he brings on the opponents, and his reputation among the league is something that you can always get from any other veteran.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

in the last couple of weeks i have been saying that rose is worth the money, we arent going to resign him when his contract is up but for now we need a scorer and that is what he is


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

this one hurt cant believe we lost its really the nail in our playoff coffin. dam milt sum1 start an "i hate milt" club and sign me up the dude is a chump give the ball to rose who was on fire arrrrgh god damn him!


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Milt did nothing wrong. Sam could have called the timeout from the sideline. He didn't want one. He felt the Raps would get a better look in a scramble situation rather than against a set D.

Milt wasn't sure if the team was calling a timeout and hesitated for a second. He had only 4 seconds to get upcourt and create a shot. If you watch the breakout all the other Raptors just faded to the wings and did nothing to present themselves as a passing option for Milt. Celts had 5 defenders on 4 Raps as Jalen slowly trailed the play.

Given how loud the crowd was down the stretch and the time pressure on Milt it is a bit much to expect him to somehow know exactly where Jalen was 10 feet behind him. If Milt had tried to look behind him to see if a pass was even possible he may have lost any chance to get a shot off. Or he may have been stripped, because he was so closely guarded/fouled.

You can question whether Milt should have pulled up for a 10-12 foot J instead of going all the way, but he gave himself a chance to be fouled and was finishing his drives well all night. Hard to blame him for that play.

Jalen got stuffed by Payton to end the last Boston game, and of course we saw VC blow a couple of easy layups to end games this year.

Defense, as usual, was the problem for the Raptors. And missed FT's. Can't miss 9/30 FT's in a tough road game.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

You guys played a helluva game..
My opinion.. If Bosh is in the game .. The Raps leave Boston with a win.
We just didn't play any Defense at all during the 4th..

PdP


----------

